# grit/ red or gray?



## wayne f (Oct 25, 2009)

I am getting low on grit before I buy more I was wondering what does everyone use? I have used red for several years but I was thinking of going with the gray. More expensive than the red. I keep racing homers just for fun and my own pleasure.

Just what is the difference in the two? better results with gray?
Wayne


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

I don't think there is a dime's worth of difference between the two. Certainly for simple pigeon keeping pleasure, I would simply pick your color.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I use the red grit. What all is in the 'gray' kind?


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

This year I put in a flagstone patio. I used crusher fines to put under the patio. I compared them with my red grit and other than the few things they add to the red grit, there was no difference. Makes me wonder if you just payed your local crusher or rock store a visit and get a bucket full. 

I prefer the red and supplement it with crushed oyster shells. I am trying this going into breeding season to see if the extra calcium will help. 

In my opinion, grit is the biggest rip off in the pigeon sport. The guys around here get $18 for a bag of rocks. 

Randy


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It appears the only difference between red and gray grit, is the extra mineral powder that makes it pink. The grit we get is from the Nation Pigeon Grit company, and I don't remember it being too incredibly expensive. Or it shouldn't be. I agree, for a bag of rocks and seashells, I don't think it should be anymore than $8, not $18! 
I always save the eggshells from our breakfast to feed to the chickens, but now that breeding season is up I may start giving them to the pigeons instead for a while. A little extra calcium never hurts.


----------



## WOODRUFF LOFT (Nov 18, 2009)

Wayne,
I have a friend who raises alot of white rollers and he uses the gray grit to keep the breeders who are feeding babies from getting the pink stain on their feathers. 
Another flyer I talked with from Va. uses only natural grit because he don't like the thought of his birds eating the grit just to get the vit/minerals. He supplies their minerals in another feeder. Don


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

I know in the red stuf, they add anise. Bird's love it for some reason.
But I agree with Warren, there is'nt a dime's differance. Maybe a quarter, that red dye ain't cheap!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I always and will always feed the red grit. The birds take to it better, contains more minerals. Cost is of no importance when it comes to grit.... remember, with pigeons, it is food water AND grit, NOT always in that order! Even my chickens prefer it over regular grit. Dave


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

LUCKYT said:


> I always and will always feed the red grit. The birds take to it better, contains more minerals. Cost is of no importance when it comes to grit.... remember, with pigeons, it is food water AND grit, NOT always in that order! Even my chickens prefer it over regular grit. Dave


So would you go on a limb, and say that nine out of ten chicken's prefer the red stuff?
We may have an endorsment here, ladie's and gentlemen!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Haha. I too can say that my birds have always preferred the red. I was stuck with buying plain chicken grit from the feed store when the red was out, and my pigeons didn't want to touch it. When the red came back, they went hog wild over it.
With the chickens, it could be the simple fact that red things attract their attention. They'll peck at anything red. But whatever the reason, they just don't like the gray stuff here.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Haha. I too can say that my birds have always preferred the red. I was stuck with buying plain chicken grit from the feed store when the red was out, and my pigeons didn't want to touch it. When the red came back, they went hog wild over it.
> With the chickens, it could be the simple fact that red things attract their attention. They'll peck at anything red. But whatever the reason, they just don't like the gray stuff here.


I think he's watching MSNBC, for the result's to come in before he make's a formal annoucment.


----------



## wayne f (Oct 25, 2009)

*grit red or gray*

Thanks guys
I didn't think there was any difference in the 2 except price. I am going to stick with the red.
I plan to buy some young birds this season hopefully with some good blood to go with my old Janssen birds. I gave up racing years ago and just want to raise some exceptional birds for my own pleasure.
Nothing better in the mornings watching some good homers fly while having my coffee
Wayne


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

wayne f said:


> Thanks guys
> I didn't think there was any difference in the 2 except price. I am going to stick with the red.
> I plan to buy some young birds this season hopefully with some good blood to go with my old Janssen birds. I gave up racing years ago and just want to raise some exceptional birds for my own pleasure.
> Nothing better in the mornings watching some good homers fly while having my coffee
> Wayne


Well,there you have it folk's. Red it is. 
Seem's like LuckyT, retreated to his loft. We are expecting a formal statement from LuckyT on the result's of this poll.
As an observere, what about next year we bring in the colour blue?
Dangerous! Potent! Funny!
Stay tuned.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Brummie you are too funny  I gotta throw a wrench in the mix and state I use both but alternate from week to week. They do prefer the red though.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*pigeon grit*



wayne f said:


> I am getting low on grit before I buy more I was wondering what does everyone use? I have used red for several years but I was thinking of going with the gray. More expensive than the red. I keep racing homers just for fun and my own pleasure.
> 
> Just what is the difference in the two? better results with gray?
> Wayne


i purchase-mineralized- pigeon grit,,it happens to be red.. /.ingredients are::.limestone,oyster shell,charcoal,salt,zinc oxide,iron carbonate,manganese oxide,iron oxide,ferrous carbonate,copper oxide,cobalt carbonate,calcium periodate,natural flavors--sounds pretty yummy,yea.-i don,t know about a gray grit-unless it is used for chickens...hope this helps..sincerely james waller


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

whitesnmore said:


> Brummie you are too funny  I gotta throw a wrench in the mix and state I use both but alternate from week to week. They do prefer the red though.


Why do you chose to confuse the issue, Ken Munson ????


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Why do you chose to confuse the issue, Ken Munson ????


I'm not Ken ( I have that on a tee shirt!)
It's not confusing, it's a discusion...I write better better French than I speak English!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Brummie said:


> I'm not Ken ( I have that on a tee shirt!)
> It's not confusing, it's a discusion...I write better better French than I speak English!


What ? 

Who is Ken Munson ?


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I like the red also.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I like Grey - I always was a nonconformist 
I use "Grey vitamized and mineralized" 50# - $11.00
Ingredients; granite grit, calcite chips, plain salt, charcoal, niacin, dicalcium phosphorus, vitamin A,E,D,B12, double sulfate of potassium and magnesium, biotin, monocalcium phosphate, riboflavin, anise extract, zinc oxide, d-pantothenic acid, manganous oxide, sodium selenite, cholin chloride.

I can't compare it to red because I've never been able to find red grit to purchase around here.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Brummie said:


> I know in the red stuf, they add anise. Bird's love it for some reason.
> But I agree with Warren, there is'nt a dime's differance. Maybe a quarter, that red dye ain't cheap!


In theory, if you feed pellets, then grit is not even needed. Old habits die hard, I offer the red stuff. I have had grey, but given a choice, for whatever reason, I like Red. 

I think Red is the best seller. And like Randy, I also offer the Oyster shell with this.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Does anyone use pick stones?

I give it to my birds and they make a real mess of it. Seems to just be dirt, really.

I'm starting to think of it like bottled water. I have never felt that bottled water was worth what it costs. It is just tap water in most cases. $1.49 for the convenience of it being in a bottle and at the store, is just too much for my stingy butt to but. But of course, I don't really care for water anyway. I usually drink diet soda pop.

Anyway. The pick stone just seems to be dirt and unless someone tells me that it is worth buying and having it shipped to me, I am not going to buy anymore after this 20 pounds is gone.

Someone give me a reason to keep using this stuff.

P.S. I use the red grit and my birds like it lots more than they do the grey stuff. Sometimes they seem to prefer red grit to food! Maybe I'm feeding them too much. I feed until two or three birds go to have a drink.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

My birds like the red grit better too thou sometimes its harder to get ahold of where I get my feed , the price for either is the same here so why not get what they preferr right . Now as for the pick pots , the only time I use them is when I need more of those little bowls that it comes in as they are very handy to have around when you have birds raising youngins they are small enuf to use in the nestboxs and dont get knocked over easily or for birds kept in breeding cages for any reason


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Since my birds can't find and chose their own supplements, I offer a variety: red mineral powder, red grit, tan pickpot (clay based minerals), and red pickpot (salty). The red powder is the most popular, the tan pickpot the least. The red grit and red pickpot are used at about the same rate. For a while, I also offered gray grit, but it went untouched.


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

I agree with Smith Family Loft. There is not enough difference between the two. They are both granite grit with minerals added.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL! Brummie, I pay no attention to "polls" i go with what experience, and logic tell me! One thing i learned from reading Levi's book, (most of my life) is pigeons have a strong instinct for what they need. That is why he promoted the free choice method of feeding, although for performance feeding it is not practical.
Just as a side bar i am still amazed most people do not know, or will not believe how GOOD pellets are in a feeding program, IF used right to control hunger, yet keeping birds under control with out making them go with out food in the loft.
Some people feed both, but feed it rationed like hard grain, others feed only pellets when breeding ext. I have learned, (except during race season) full feed the pellets, and they STILL respond when you call them in for grain. Dave


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I tried switching my birds over to pellets -twice. A couple years apart. They wanted NO part of them. I ended up wasting more than they ate 
Not to mention I had to "special order" pellets -----So, I gave up on that idea


----------

